# tecumseh snowking 8.5hp



## freirefishing (Jul 12, 2014)

Hello all,

I recently picked up a snow king 8.5hp, with the Tecumseh. I recently bought my home a couple of years ago, mid thirtys....not a guru mechanic by any means, but lets just say, between my lawn mower, weed wacker, and backpack blower (lives in the northeast), small engine tune ups/repair has now become a major hobby of mine...lol even when theres nothing wrong, im always checking plugs,filters, etc....its become an obsession to make sure my stuff is running perfectly. 

im getting the jist of things with carbs etc....I want to do an oil change. what kind of oil do you recommend, would it be the same type of oil that I have in my toro mower that has the 6.5hp engine?

also, I was looking for an air filter on this engine, and I couldn't fine one...that seems strange to me.

it had a beet up/burnt champion CJ14 plug in it. I use E3 plugs in my other 3 small engines, would like to put an e3 plug in that if I could. couldn't seem to find the conversion for that champion plug/almost like it doesn't exist.

i also use non ethanol fuel 93octane. should i drain the old gas out completely lines and all, since it hasn't been started since the winter, before filling her up with trufuel?? 

im glad i found this forum, i hope to get some good feed back....before being a homeowner, id have zero interest in carrying a conversation on this stuff. now i could shoot the sugar all day on these types of topics. crazy

any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks all
paul


----------



## me4get (May 31, 2004)

Most snowblowers don't have air filters.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk freirefishing. As me4get stated, most snow blowers, especially older models, do not have air filters. They operate in a dust free environment and could\would freeze up and restrict airflow.

If your Tecumseh is an HM85, the correct plug is a RJ17LM. If your engine is an HMSK85, the correct plug is a RJ19LM. Either of these can be replaced with a E3.10 spark plug. I tried an E3.10 in my HMSK80 last winter and I was not impressed and switched back to the Champion RJ19LM.

I have been using Quaker State full synthetic 10w-30 oil in mine and have been very satisfied with the cold weather starting.

Some people (me included) leave STABILIZED fuel in their blowers and have no problems with starting or gummed up carbs. Before ethanol was added to gas, wet storage was much easier.Other people have good success with draining the tank and carb bowl for dry storage. Since you use trufuel, the choice is yours.

Here is a link to the Tecumseh engine service manual, if you need it.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## freirefishing (Jul 12, 2014)

thank you usmcgrunt..

the model # is LH318SA......im going to put in full synthetic as well. 

so basically its an hmsk80??? based on the model #


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

It looks like the LH318SA is the same as an HMSK80 (8 horse power).
It will use a Champion RJ19LM or E3.10 spark plug.


----------

